# Need help looking for a tire.



## The750i (Jun 22, 2011)

Looking for a new set to replace my 26" xtr's. Want to go bigger, thinking 28's. I trail ride my brute but don't skip out on any mud holes. Sick of the flats and tears in the xtr's I keep getting, not interested in another itp tire or a light weight puny tire like zillas. I'm thinking edl vampires on the front (hear they are hard to get now though) and possibly another wider tire on the rear for trail stability maybe executioners (have a feeling edl's on all corners would be sketchy at speed, but not sure). Outlaw radials would be my best bet I think but I want to keep my 12" wheels. Suggestions? Thanks..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

How about the Terms? There again I cant remember if the 28's only come for 14 or if they come in 12" rims too.


----------



## The750i (Jun 22, 2011)

Terms are an option, but a pricey option


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

true. No more than the OLR though lol...

What about mudbugs? They are gonna be about like zilla's though to you... But I liked them, and zilla's. Any of the lesser aggressive tires are going to be like that. If you want something not puny you gotta go more aggressive and then you loose trail performance.


----------



## The750i (Jun 22, 2011)

Haha true about the olr.
Maybe I should rephrase the puny part. Just not looking for a light tire, need something that can handle some abuse from rocks, sticks to the sidewall, etc. Hence why I'm stuck on the vamps.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont think they would be any better than others. My friends use to poke holes in them just as much as anyone else. I dunno. Def. probably hold up better than thin tires for sure.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Executioners are limited to 27" and below, just an FYI. They are a great tire though, I ran 27's on my Brute for a while before the 'Laws and I loved them. Road fairly smooth once above about 7 mph, performed great in the mud with the exception of them being a little on the short side and did great on hardpack.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Terms would be a good choice for sure. Try some slime in your tires for the holes, it works GREAT !! It will plug up holes up to about 3/16 big with no problem, I use it in all my tires and I never have flats. You can buy a gallon jug at WallyWorld and it's enough to do all four tires. After using it, I wouldn't ride without it in my tires now. Just a suggestion to help with the sticks and stuff.


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

I ride the same way and chose the HL Outlaw MST tires. They have been great tires, and hold up well even when being pushed hard. I even ran a trail race with them one time. The multiply has held up, I even have one that got a flame close to it and dried out a spot on the sidewall and they still are rolling strong. They dig well for AT tires and when I bought them the price was good too.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

my brother in law has a set of outlaw mst's and they are wearing like iron... they are a good tire,


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I had the same problem with xtrs they are crap in my book but I did love my itp 589s awesome tire and I ran them with only three lbs of air and never got one flat in the life of the tire. Im pretty sure u can get them in a 28" too.

Sent from my C771


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Cant beat the terms though. Well worth the price.


----------



## The750i (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks all. After some more reading the terms look like a good choice.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

A friend has a set of the xtr's and had the same luck you did. A couple others and myself have 589s with no probs. Wear like iron. And yes they come in 28.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

You will be very pleased with the terms...


----------

